# Dead Tads?



## ErikB113 (Aug 26, 2007)

this may seem dumb and i might just be trying to avoid the obvious, but, my three eggs this morning looked like three tadpoles about ready to come out ( I dont know this for sure because this is my first clutch, but their sacks were gone). This evening when i came home two were hanging off their leaf and none are moving while yesterday and this morning they were moving. I'm guessing they are dead right? I also usualy spray in the evenings, but today i sprayed in the morning would that kill them? i sprayed with black water water. The male also was sitting on them last night... did he kill them and push them off the leaf or did he kill them trying to move them?? how do they get them off the leaf to move them anyway? like i said i'm probobly a fool for clinging to hope they are still alive, should i drop them in the water dishes i prepared for them? help


----------



## ErikB113 (Aug 26, 2007)

i pushed them back on the leaf i could not watch them hang there... no movement


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Sometimes tads will stop moving completely when they are about to hatch. I though my first tad was dead because he stopped moving just before he hatched, but then wiggled just before I washed him down the sink. I'm glad he wiggled :roll: . I would wait a few days, and see if they hatch. If they mold over, they obviuolsy would have died, but they might just not be moving.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Oftentimes newly hatched tadpoles can be very quiescent. This seems to vary by species with some having highly active tads from the moment of hatching and others seeming to be far more sedentary. Provided that they don't mold over, they are still alive to the point raised earlier.

Bill


----------

